# D League news 12/22-12/25



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Alfred Neale joins Wizards*

BISMARCK, N.D., December 22, 2006 - The Dakota Wizards have acquired forward Alfred Neale and expect to have him in uniform when the Sioux Falls Skyforce visits the Bismarck Civic Center Saturday.

"He's a good athlete and a good person", said head coach Dave Joerger. " He played for me last year in Sioux Falls and did well. He's got a great shot and will be good fit for this team."

Neale played 27 games with the Skyforce last season, averaging 17.7 minutes, 5.1 points and 3.1 points. As a senior at the University of New Mexico, he averaged 26.3 minutes, 10.3 points and 4.4 rebounds

Tip off for Saturday's game is scheduled for 7 p.m. CT. The Wizards come into the game with a 6-2 record. Sioux Falls is 6-5. Neale will wear jersey #21.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Skyforce keeps Austin winless*

SIOUX FALLS, S.D., Dec. 22 - Andre Brown racked up his ninth double-double of the season with 28 points and 14 rebounds as Sioux Falls kept the Toros winless on the season with a 106-100 win Friday at the Sioux Falls Arena.

"Once again I thought Andre played a great game," Sioux Falls Skyforce head coach Mo McHone said. "It kind of starts with him and we kind of play around him."

The Skyforce's guards played well around Brown as Elton Nesbitt, Frank Williams and Vincent Grier combined to help pull out the victory for Sioux Falls (7-5). Austin (0-10) took the lead with eight minutes left, but the Skyforce trio led the team to a victory. Nesbit scored several lay-ups while Williams hit a three-pointer over an outstretched Brock Gillespie to put the Skyforce ahead 102-95 with two minutes left. Grier sealed the game with his free throws in the final minutes.

"Give him [Grier] credit tonight," McHone said. "To me that's very impressive that a kid can step up like that and make those free throws."

Grier finished with 19 points while Nesbitt contributed 18 and 12 from Williams

"Frank made a lucky shot," McHone said. "Nesbitt came in and gave us some good minutes. It's good to see somebody other than your starters can come in and contribute at the end of the game."

Grier gained the early lead for the Skyforce with 11 points in the first quarter. Both teams had their troubles as Austin shot just 50 percent (8-of-16) from the floor while Sioux Falls struggled from the charity strip hitting 37 percent (3-of-8). Sioux Falls turned to their steadfast, Brown, who finished the quarter with two consecutive buckets to end the quarter up 29-24.

Sioux Falls extended their lead in the second quarter to as many as 11, but forward Jamar Smith kept the Toros in it. Smith posted 12 points and six rebounds in the quarter to draw Austin within four. A buzzer beater by guard Elton Nesbitt gave the Skyforce a 56-46 lead at half.

Austin used a 16-8 run to start the third quarter to take a short-lived lead at the 6:50 mark 65-64. The run was fueled by the shooting of Gillespie and Clack. Both hit two three-pointers in the quarter as the team went 6-of-8 from behind the arc in the quarter. Elder chipped in nine points as Austin ended the quarter down 81-78.

Austin looks for their first win as they host Los Angeles Saturday night. Sioux Falls travels to Bismarck to face Dakota Saturday night. Both tips are scheduled for 7 p.m.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flyers Outlast Arsenal*

FORT WORTH, Texas, December 22, 2006 - The Fort Worth Flyers fought for their eighth victory of the season after leading by as much as 21 points; the visiting Anaheim Arsenal staged a second half comeback to pull within eight points. The Flyers, however, pulled out another victory and remain undefeated at home after the 132-122 win.

In the first quarter, play remained steady as the opponents exchanged goals. The opening quarter featured three lead changes and four ties. The Flyers shot 70 percent while holding the Arsenal to a measly 44 percent. Guard Kelenna Azubuike scored the final four points of the frame to give the Flyers a 33-28 lead.

In the second frame, a three-point play by guard Maurice Ager gave the Flyers their first double-digit lead, 42-30 with 9:00 remaining. Thereafter, the Flyers built a solid lead which peaked at 62-42 with 3:12 to go. However, Anaheim attempted a furious comeback, and by the end of the half, whittled the Flyers' advantage to 68-56.

Head coach Sidney Moncrief said ball movement was good, but not consistent.

"When we stopped moving the basketball, we stopped sharing the ball, we got stagnant on offense and that hurt us on the defensive end," he said.

In the half, forward Pops Mensah-Bonsu led the Flyers with 14 points and also chipped in four rebounds. The Flyers still had the field goal percent advantage, 61 percent to Anaheim's 48 percent.

In the third quarter, Fort Worth maintained its double-digit lead, never dipping below 12. Azubuike put the Flyers over the century mark with 2:41 remaining to make the score 101-82. Then, the Arsenal went on a 10-3 run but still couldn't manage the deficit. The Flyers led 104-92 at the end of the third.

In the final quarter, Anaheim once again attempted a comeback. The Arsenal made the score 119-111 with 4:27 to go, but consecutive field goals by Mensah-Bonsu put Fort Worth up 123-111. Anaheim continued to fight, but the Flyers cruised to a well-earned victory, 132-122.

"Teams are going to make a run," Moncrief said. "You're not going to keep a team down by 21 the entire way. Anytime a game gets down to eight, under double digits - it's not a good thing."

Moncrief said he felt in general the team could have done a better job maintaining a defensive concentration and remaining intense.

For the second game in a row, two players assigned by the Dallas Mavericks helped the Flyers to a win. Ager had 22 points, four rebounds and three assists in 27 minutes; Mensah-Bonsu led all scorers with 29 points, and chipped in nine rebounds and two blocks.

Moncrief said Mensah-Bonsu came through on offense after going scoreless the previous game.

"Offensively, he put himself in a position to score," Moncrief said. "Our players did a tremendous job of getting him the ball where he could finish. And he finished well; he played well tonight."

For the game, the Flyers held Anaheim to 48 percent, and Fort Worth shot 60 percent. The Flyers also had more rebounds, 42, than the Arsenal who had 33.

Azubuike also did well for the Flyers, with 27 points and six rebounds; center Deji Akindele had 13 points and seven rebounds from the bench.

Anaheim was led by guard Davin White, who notched 25 points, plus three rebounds and five assists. Forward Corsley Edwards led the team in rebounds with 12 and added 20 points.

The Flyers improve to 8-1 while the Arsenal drop to 4-8. Fort Worth remains undefeated at home and holds the best overall record in the D-League.

The Arsenal will travel to Tulsa to take on the 66ers tomorrow; tipoff is set for 7 p.m. The Flyers will face the Colorado 14ers tomorrow at the Broomfield Events Center. Tipoff is set for 8 p.m.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bakersfield snaps losing streak with victory over Tulsa*

TULSA, Okla., Dec. 22, 2006 - A game and season-high 27 points by Tulsa's Mike Hall wasn't enough as the 66ers (6-6) fell 116-106 to the Bakersfield Jam (2-7) at Expo Square Pavilion Friday night.

"We had a real lack of intensity," said Tulsa head coach Joey Meyer. "It looked like we were on Christmas break before we deserved one. Bakersfield was there both mentally and physically, and we weren't."

The Jam, who snapped a three-game losing skid, never trailed in the game, and used Andre McCollum's hot hand in the first quarter to take a 22-15 lead. McCollum scored 11 of his team-high 21 points in the opening period.

Bakersfield kept a nice cushion throughout the third quarter. In fact, they had pushed the lead to 17 early in the fourth, until Tulsa exploded with a 21-8 run to cut the lead to 102-98 with 2:34 remaining.

However, the Jam ended the game on a 14-8 spurt. Gerry McNamara knocked down eight-straight free throws to help secure the victory. McNamara finished with 15 points. Eight Jam players scored in double figures.

For Tulsa, Denham Brown joined Hall in double-digits, scoring 25 points. Will Conroy and Marcus Taylor each had 11. Conroy also handed out a game-high 11 assists.

The 66ers play again tomorrow night, Saturday, Dec. 23, at Expo Square Pavilion. Tipoff is slated for 6 p.m. and the first 1,066 fans will receive a 66ers holiday ornament.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Los Angeles hands Arkansas First Home Loss of Season*

LITTLE ROCK, Ark., Dec. 22 - Los Angeles center Akin Akingbala came off the bench to net a game high 22 points and 11 boards, as the D-Fenders used a 15-6 run to start the second quarter to defeat the Arkansas RimRockers Friday night, 92-86 at Alltel Arena.

"My worst games in coaching are the games right before Christmas," said RimRockers Head Coach Andy Stoglin. "Guys start thinking about home, girlfriends start calling them, their moms start calling them. They start thinking about home and go on vacation before the game."

The RimRockers cut the once 18-point deficit to four with 10.8 seconds remaining, but with a missed Brandon Dean three-pointer and a Tyrone Sally turnover, the D-Fenders improved their record to 7-5. The first home loss of the season, third straight overall, sent the RimRockers to 6-5.

With the absence of Matt Haryasz, out with an ankle injury, the RimRockers were unable to keep the D-Fenders off the glass as they were doubled up on the boards 52-26.

"Second chance points, that kills you; that was the difference," said Stoglin.

Leading the way for the RimRockers was guard Brandon Dean, with 19 points and a game high 6 dimes. Marcus Campbell scored eight of his 12 points in the first quarter, starting in the place of Haryasz.

Along with Akingbala's 10-12 shooting night, D-Fenders guard Devin Green chipped in with 21 and 5 assists and newly acquired forward TJ Cummings added 19.

The RimRockers will look to bounce back as they host the Bakersfield Jam Saturday at 7:00 p.m. at Alltel Arena, while the D-Fenders travel to Austin to take on the Toros.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*RimRockers Sign Tyrone Sally*

LITTLE ROCK, Ark., December 22 - The Arkansas RimRockers have announced the signing of forward Tyrone Sally. To make room on the roster center Matt Haryasz was waived due to injury.

Sally, a 6'7"/210 lbs. forward played for the Roanoke Dazzle of the NBA D-League during the 2005-06 season. He played in 47 games for the Dazzle last season averaging 3.6ppg, 1.6rpg, 0.3apg, 0.2spg, 0.2bpg in 10.9mpg.

Haryasz was leading the team in rebounds and blocks, averaging 10.0ppg, 8.1rpg, 0.2apg, 0.4spg, and 1.3bpg in 31.2 mpg for the RimRockers. Haryasz injured his ankle in practice earlier in the week.

The NBA Development League includes the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Anaheim Arsenal (Calif.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Los Angeles D-Fenders (Calif.), Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.).

The D-League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. In addition to the assignment of 29 players to D-League affiliates, there were also 18 GATORADE Call-Ups from the D-League to the NBA last season. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the D-League, while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the D-League also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit NBADLEAGUE.com.

For more information about the Arkansas RimRockers call (501) 975-HOOP or visit the team's official website, www.ArkansasRimRockers.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Stampede hold off Thunderbirds*

BOISE, Idaho (December 22, 2006) - Jeff Graves scored a game-high 24 points and grabbed a game-high 13 rebounds for the Idaho Stampede in a 96-91 thriller to earn their first win at home this season over the Albuquerque Thunderbirds.

Led by Graves, the Stampede had five double-digit scorers. Randy Livingston had 17 points to go along with eight assists, Eddie Robinson had 16 points and Peter Ramos added 10 points. Lance Allred came off the bench to chip in 11 points.

"On a back-to-back it is always great to get a win in the first game," said Stampede Head Coach Bryan Gates. "But the real game is tomorrow night."

John Edwards had 20 points off the bench to lead the Thunderbirds. Joe Shipp and Marcus Douthit each had 17 points. Dijon Thompson and Brandon Robinson both had 10 points for Albuquerque.

The game went back and forth for much of the contest as both teams shot over 50% from the floor. The Stampede rushed out to an early 10 point lead to end the first quarter, then Albuquerque stormed back in the second quarter to cut the lead to five while shooting 14 for 20 from the field.

The Thunderbirds continued their hot shooting after halftime early in the third quarter to take as much as a seven point lead, but four key turnovers and foul trouble midway through the third quarter allowed the Stampede back into the game. By the end of the quarter, Idaho had built a ten point lead that Albuquerque could not overcome.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Tulsa comes up short against Anaheim*

TULSA, OK - Less than 24 hours after both Tulsa and Anaheim surpassed the 100-point plateau against different opponents, both failed to sniff the century mark at Expo Square Pavilion Saturday night. The visiting Arsenal (5-8) handed Tulsa (6-7) its second-straight loss and fourth loss in five games, with an 88-78 victory.

Jawad Williams scored 22 for Anaheim, hitting five three-pointers on the night, one more than the 66ers had as a team.

Will Conroy poured in a game-high 24 to go along with his game-high nine assists.

"It was another night of us just not being there," said Tulsa head coach Joey Meyer. "We're going to use this time off to get our heads straight."

Anaheim led by double-digits for most of the night, extending its advantage to 12 midway through the fourth quarter after Andre Owens capped off a 13-0 run. Owens finished with 19 points and nine rebounds. Corsley Edwards and Bryson McKenzie each had double-doubles. Edwards finished with 14 points and 11 rebounds, his fifth-straight double-double. McKenzie tallied 11 points and a game-high 17 boards.

Mike Hall was the only other 66er in double-figures, earning his fourth double-double of the season. Hall had 16 points and 10 rebounds.

Tulsa now embarks on a four-game road trip. Nine of the team's next 11 games, in fact, are away from the confines of home. The 66ers face the Arkansas RimRockers next Friday and Saturday at Alltel Arena in Little Rock, Ark. Tipoff is 7 p.m. both nights.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Skyforce Pull Out Nail Biter*

BISMARCK N.D. - The Dakota Wizards lost their second straight time at home, this time to the Sioux Falls Skyforce 101-100. This was the third meeting of the two rivals this season with the Wizards still holding a 2-1 edge in the series.

The first half was a battle for both teams as the Wizards lead by as many as six in the first quarter and trailed by as many as eight in the second. Wizards guard James Maye led the way in the first half shooting five for seven from the field to bring the Wizards to within two points at the half 42-40.

The Wizards, who fell to 6-3 on the season, were again led in scoring by Renoldo Major with 26 points, his eighth game of the season scoring 10 or more points. Close behind him was Maye with 20, and forward Quemont Greer finished the evening with 18 points. Justin Williams regain his double double adventure with 10 points to go along with his 14 boards, his seventh double double of the season.

At the end of the evening it was Sioux Falls who was victorious. Forward Andre Brown led the Skyforce, who was questionable to play with a hamstring injury had 24 points 14 rebounds on the night. Guard Vincent Grier had 22 and guard Elton Nesbitt came up big in the fourth scoring ten of his 15 to seal the eighth win for the Skyforce (8-5).

"This is one the better wins I've had in basketball", said head coach Mo McHone " To leave your point guard at home (Frank Williams DNP Injury) and get the win after playing last night and traveling today, It's a good win".

The Wizards they travel to Idaho for a game on Wednesday before returning to Bismarck for a New Year weekend with Colorado. The next matchup for the Skyforce will be Christmas Day against Colorado.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Arkansas Falls Short at Home*

LITTLE ROCK, AR - Clay Tucker's three point shot as time expired came up short as the Arkansas RimRockers was defeated by the Bakersfield Jam 90-88 on Saturday night at Alltel Arena

"This is a game we should not have lost," said RimRockers Head Coach Andy Stoglin. "Even without Matt being here, we shouldn't have lost. We controlled most of the game; we just didn't play smart at the end."

The RimRockers were unable to recover as the Jam used a 13-4 run to start the fourth quarter. Bakersfield center Kevinn Pinkney scored 14 of his game high 20 points in the fourth quarter and strong performances by Brandon Bowman and Gerry McNamara, 15 and 13, edged the RimRockers in a close fought battle.

Jonathan Moore collected his second double-double of the season with 14 and 10 boards off the bench for the RimRockers. Also leading Arkansas in scoring with 14 points were Jason Smith and Brandon Dean, who also handed out a game high nine dimes.

"Coach really emphasized rebounding after last night's game," said Moore. "So we went out there and fought, but just came up a little short tonight."

The RimRockers held the Jam to 15 first quarter points to take a seven point lead to the second quarter. An even matched second quarter had the RimRockers taking a 46-39 lead to the half.

Arkansas was unable to stop the Jam as they started the second half with a 14-5 explosion and took the lead for the first time since the 6:51 mark in the first. A back and forth contest throughout the second half saw double digit leads blown by both teams, as they took the game to the wire.

The RimRockers will come back from the Christmas break to face the Tulsa 66ers in a back-to-back series next Friday and Saturday night, while the Jam travel to Albuquerque to face the Thunderbirds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*14ers Run Past the Flyers*

DENVER, CO - The Colorado 14ers scored 71 first half points en route to a 130-105 victory over the Fort Worth Flyers on Saturday night. The victory improves Colorado to 6-2 on the season, while Ft. Worth falls to 8-2 with the loss.

Rick Rickert led all scorers with a season-high 32 points, and added a game-high 12 rebounds in 24 minutes off the bench. Elton Brown added 23 points and 11 rebounds as the 14ers took advantage of the Flyers down low.

"The nice thing about Rick and Elton is that I can play them together," said 14ers coach Joe Wolf. "And in playing them together we can put great size on the court, and great speed and athleticism."

Colorado held Ft. Worth to 41% shooting, and the Flyers were just 5-28 from 3-point land. The 14ers also had a 59-45 rebounding advantage in the win. Kelenna Azubuike did have 31 points for Ft. Worth in the loss.

Colorado next travels to Sioux Falls for a date with the Skyforce on Christmas night. Ft. Worth returns home to face the Idaho Stampede on Friday, Dec. 29.

About the Broomfield Event Center: Located on the south side of U.S. Highway 36, between 112th and 120th Streets, the Broomfield Event Center is a state of the art 180,000 square foot multi-purpose event center with 6,000 seats, including 25 suites, 900 club seats, a sit-down restaurant, two themed bars and a separate basketball practice facility. The Broomfield Event Center is set to host more than 130 events per year, including concerts, trade shows, rodeos and sporting events. It is the home of the Rocky Mountain Rage Professional Hockey Club (Central Hockey League) and the Colorado 14ers Professional Basketball Club (NBA Development League, Denver Nuggets, New Jersey Nets, Toronto Raptors affiliate team).

About Arista: The Broomfield Event Center is a major anchor for the 215 acre multi-use development known as Arista. Other than the event center, the Arista development will include retail, office and residential space.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Idaho extends win streak to four by dropping Albuquerque on back-to-back nights*

BOISE, Idaho - One day after the Idaho Stampede dropped the Albuquerque Thunderbirds in thrilling fashion, both teams again provided an exciting game for fans as the Stampede trampled the Thunderbirds 92-80 at Qwest Arena.

The Stampede (5-6) have won five of their last six games, including four in a row, while the Thunderbirds (6-5) have lost three straight.

Eddie Robinson led a balanced attack by the Stampede with 18 points, while Peter Ramos added 17 points and grabbed 6 rebounds for Idaho.

Dijon Thompson led Albuquerque with game-highs of 20 points and 14 rebounds. Joe Shipp pitched in 17 points.

"It was a great weekend for us," said Stampede Head Coach Bryan Gates. "We just need to continue to gel and work hard and good things will happen."

The first quarter went back and forth as each team traded small leads five times. Idaho proceeded to go on an 8-0 run to start the second quarter that extended to a ten-point lead by halftime. The Stampede never gave up another lead the rest of the contest.

Just after halftime, Stampede guard Luke Jackson hit a three-pointer to extend the lead to 13 points, then the Thunderbirds made the game close by going on a 10-0 run to cut the lead to two points mid-way through the third quarter.

Albuquerque again started strong to begin the fourth quarter, cutting the Stampede lead to four with 11 minutes remaining in the game. But Idaho pushed the lead back to 11 points and the Thunderbirds never got closer than seven points the rest of the game.

Idaho finishes off their three-game holiday home stand on Wednesday, December 27 when they take on the Dakota Wizards. Albuquerque heads back home the same night to face the Bakersfield Jam.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Toros Still Fighting For A Win*

AUSTIN, Texas - The Austin Toros remain winless after a 97-103 loss to the Los Angeles D-Fenders tonight at the Austin Convention Center. The win moves the D-Fenders to 8-5, the Toros 0-11.

BJ Elder and Jamar Smith delivered solid performances both scoring 21, Scott Merritt finished the night with 17 points and 9 rebounds. Toros free throw shooting showed marked improvement at 84 percent, however 3 point shooting was a record low 15.4 percent.

Devin Green led the D-Fenders in points scored with 22, guard Brian Chase added 20. The Toros and the D-Fenders traded the lead 16 times during the game and were tied 8.

"I never imagined we would be here, but in each game I see the players making strides to pull themselves out of this." said Coach Johnson. "We are close, I still have confidence in their ability to win."

The Toros and D-Fenders meet again on December 26 at 7p.m. in Austin. Dads and daughters can buy one ticket and get one free as part of the holiday hoops ticket specials.

For ticket information, log on to austintoros.com or call the Toros ticket office at (512) 236-8333


----------

